# Leds, Rice or Not?



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all, 

i've been working on this one whole weekend (since it's my first time experience with lightening)... I got 4-piece green color LED, my car is also green. Tried really hard for wires and tubes not to show, seems like i did a good job. Was curious what do you guys think?  

Any kind of comments are wellcome


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AK_47 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i've been working on this one whole weekend (since it's my first time experience with lightening)... I got 4-piece green color LED, my car is also green. Tried really hard for wires and tubes not to show, seems like i did a good job. Was curious what do you guys think?
> 
> Any kind of comments are wellcome


Rice, but we all started somewhere.. so thumbs up for that and doing it yourself :thumbup:

EDIT::: Major F&F Rice::: but still :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

any pictures ??


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

*ohh by the way here's the pics *

and here's the pics...







(link to pic )








link to pic2 

sorry pics are a bit blurry... it wasn't my digital camera.


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

i'm 18 and it's kinda cool to have it around here  so i thought why not?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it not too bad.. but still dont go overly excessive but a *little* rice cant hurt too bad.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I think it looks pretty good....Good work man.

Hey, think about it this way...in all honestity...who cares what people think except you.

If you want lights, do em up....dont follow trends...especially if you have a goal with your car....cause if you do follow trends, youll waste money, just trying to be 'cool'.

if you have time...some pics of the underside where you installed and everything would be awesome to see.

Not to push, cause I just talked about not following what people think...but interior lights would be cool, since you alrdy have the underside done...plus it adds some good lighting so see the floor if u drop something. and is fairly...cheap....4 good leds and ur set.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

thats cool man . i think the word rice is too opinionated to use now. go with what you think looks good.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

that is pretty nice. It's not like looking at a green sun haha! Don't get me wrong, My car has blue leds inside haha!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You guys are from Kansas and Nebraska... I guess you're allowed to be 5 years behind 

j/k 

In the long run it doesn't matter what other people think... if you like it then do it... Just don't put a GTR badge on it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> Just don't put a GTR badge on it


oh i cant agree more ! :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont know if its the ricer in me, but i was always a big fan of underbody kits and neons... as long as they dont show, its nice.. what can i say a little rice can never hurt.. it does get people attention


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i dont know if its the ricer in me, but i was always a big fan of underbody kits and neons... as long as they dont show, its nice.. what can i say a little rice can never hurt.. it does get people attention


Rice is good w/ Asian food. Not cars. But much love for the people who do their own work, rice or not.


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

"You guys are from Kansas and Nebraska... I guess you're allowed to be 5 years behind" LOL!!! hahaha good 1! :cheers: 

Anyway, yes i did it because i thought it would look nice (and it does , a lot of guys told me not to, but i still did it... always wanted 2 (since watching f&f ) 

Thanks for comments, and i will put up some undercar pics. later.


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

*here they are*

I took some pics yesterday, here they are:

As you can see i didn't use any screws and attachements that came out of the box, all i used was some zipties and a drill  
SIDE








SIDE








BACK








FRONT


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> Just don't put a GTR badge on it



Damn now I have to change my whole car outlook


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

myoung said:


> You guys are from Kansas and Nebraska... I guess you're allowed to be 5 years behind
> 
> j/k
> 
> In the long run it doesn't matter what other people think... if you like it then do it... Just don't put a GTR badge on it


yeah... watch me turbo my 200sx in about 6 months then what? yeah... I know I'm still like a year behind you mike.... hahah!


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

as much as ppl talk about rice and *all sho and no go* if you think about it many of these cars have as much time, deidication, sweat, money, blood, and tears in them as cars with no show and performance....i know a guy that has been building a second gen rx7 for 2 years now....hes got about 10,000 into it and probably 5000 hours of work....ne hasnt done anything performance besides exhaust until recently when he got finished with all the body and interior stuff now he is movin to performance its all about your priorities and what you like....i dont care what someone does to their car as long as they do it themselves i give mad respect to them....so just remember that it is your car and you can be the only one who can decide what is worth your time and money and what will make you happy


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

On a related note, at what age should you give up the neon/led look? What may fly for an 18 yr old looks a little goofy driven by a guy with a receeding hairline....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

as long as you do it tastefully its not bad.. neons are a preference thing, i like them and have had them on my car until ice balls broke them all.. there isn't an age limit to this.. i have seen 900hp supras with neons on..


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, but somehow a 900hp Supra manages to make everything appealing. For instance, if a middle aged guy prowls the street in his mega dollar hooked up Supra that has underbody neon, your opinion of him might be that he has some money to play with and he's having a mid-life crisis (or finally living out his dream). Now put that guy in a 1.6 with LED washer nozzles.... well that just screams broke loser with no taste trying to impress the high school girls by knowing what is "in". See what I mean?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Yeah, but somehow a 900hp Supra manages to make everything appealing. For instance, if a middle aged guy prowls the street in his mega dollar hooked up Supra that has underbody neon, your opinion of him might be that he has some money to play with and he's having a mid-life crisis (or finally living out his dream). Now put that guy in a 1.6 with LED washer nozzles.... well that just screams broke loser with no taste trying to impress the high school girls by knowing what is "in". See what I mean?


then your impling that washer nozzles are tasteful.. underbody kits can be if hiden right. nothing can save the washer nozzles.. i have seen neons in grills and under the hood and trunk that look nice cuz you can't see the tubes.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Neons usually always look pretty good... Just don't make them your first car modification or add on... Do intake and exhaust... Then do Neons... No one can complain at all then.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> then your impling that washer nozzles are tasteful.. underbody kits can be if hiden right. nothing can save the washer nozzles...


Thats a good point, I guess I can't really argue with that logic.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Yeah, but somehow a 900hp Supra manages to make everything appealing. For instance, if a middle aged guy prowls the street in his mega dollar hooked up Supra that has underbody neon, your opinion of him might be that he has some money to play with and he's having a mid-life crisis (or finally living out his dream). Now put that guy in a 1.6 with LED washer nozzles.... well that just screams broke loser with no taste trying to impress the high school girls by knowing what is "in". See what I mean?



surprisingly it works, any muffler will have a high school girl all wet thinking that the guy has 1000hp under the hood and races at night....
my friends didnt believe me when i said my car has 126 hp, only cuz i have a muffler... cheap mods can be decieving =D

it is only sad when "a middle aged guy" with a ES300 just easily passes me when i floor my riced out sentra ahahah
anyways, i see this a lot with civics too =D mostly those "type-r hand me down civics and accords" where the type-r is a little slanted
what i saw at my school one time was a guy with a mercury van with a "weapon-R" emblem on the back ahahahhahha that was funny... but hey, girls think differently of these things


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

I think it looks good man don't worry about people who think it's rice as long as you like it. I had underbody lights but I have to warn you I took mine off because I was sick of being pulled over. I had a neon green car with green underbody lights and I got pulled over more than OJ simpson I couldn't afford it anymore lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you should hide the tube under the car better, it looks stupid (and it's illegal in FL) if you can actually see the tube.


----------



## Enthusia (Aug 8, 2005)

Definitely rice, along with body kits, big shopping cart wings, etc. Go with JDM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nothing wrong with ALL body kits, although there are a few I particularly hate.


----------

